# Splash doe



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

I got this picture of one of my splash does yesterday that I thought was kinda cool. I'm not sure why all of my pictures came out with the purple hue but it makes her look neat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

How lovely! The purple wasn't intentional?


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks! Nope haha I was using a florescent light and in real life it was maybe a bit blue/purple but it didn't look anything like that. Although the only camera I have is the one on my phone and it's not great clearly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

